# Galleon configure.xml



## ryanrk (Oct 13, 2006)

Can someone post there configure.xml file from galleon. I'm working on a headless box so I need a template to change my paths to. The file comes pretty empty so i'm not sure what the xml tags are. I'm mainly looking for the goback part of it but a little of everythign would help. Thanks!


----------



## chip_r (Apr 27, 2006)

ryanrk said:


> Can someone post there configure.xml file from galleon. I'm working on a headless box so I need a template to change my paths to. The file comes pretty empty so i'm not sure what the xml tags are. I'm mainly looking for the goback part of it but a little of everythign would help. Thanks!


Are you planning on using the same OS for the server and GUI? I've had issues with running the server on a Linux box and the GUI on a PC. The PC GUI likes to insert back-slashes in paths and the Linux server expects forward ones (of course). That was a side-note to your request.

I believe Galleon does not store your MAK in clear text so hacking an existing configure.xml with another encrypted MAK will not work on your machine. Galleon appears to build a database and the configure.xml on the first invocation of the server. Trying to create an initial configure.xml outside of that first invocation might be difficult if not impossible.

My recommendation would be as follows (depending on your server OS):

*If the server a Linux box * and it's truly headless (mine is 'cause it's a NAS) this is what I do.

NOTE: These instructions are only for Galleon 2.4.1 and older. The Linux scripts for 2.5 and newer are different and may need customization for your distro of Linux.

1) Startup a VNC server on the Linux box, get the display number (usually the IP followed by :1) and jot it down.

2) Make sure your path is set correctly to the Java JRE. Startup the Galleon server using ./run.sh method.

3) Once started (the console should say "Galleon is ready"), I set the display environment variable and invoke the GUI with ./gui.sh.

4) Finally, using a VNC viewer on a headed machine, specify the IP:display number noted in step 1) above and fill out the GUI with your MAK number and paths, GoTo shows, etc.

5) Exit the GUI, get back in the headless machine, kill the Galleon server, and restart the Galleon server with "nohup ./run.sh &" (no quotes) while in Galleon's /bin directory. The nohup allows you to exit the Linux box without killing the process. The Galleon server restart is required to force Galleon to re-read the configure.xml file.

From that point on, you're headless is running. Since your interest is in GoBack (Galleon pulls shows from your Tivo), this is what I do:

Cut and paste one of the GoBack lines in the configure.xml and modify it for the new specification. Next, kill and restart the Galleon server to have it re-read the file. To be honest with you, I've only invoked the GUI during the initial setup. After that, configure.xml can be easily maintained with a text editor and an ssh session.

*If your headless machine is a PC*. My suggestion would be to run a VNC server on it and then use your headed machine to access the PC with a VNC viewer. Setup and maintenance is pretty obvious with that arrangement.


----------



## ryanrk (Oct 13, 2006)

Yea, It's headless in the way that I don't even have X on the box so VNC wouldn't work. I do have another linux box with X maybe i can install galleon on that and copy the config.xml file over when I'm done.


----------



## chip_r (Apr 27, 2006)

Creating a configure.xml on another machine using your MAK should give you a valid file but based on my experience, it's a bit more complicated than that.

Here's why:

My initial attempts at creating a headless Galleon server in Linux didn't work. After loading the JRE and starting the server, the server immediately failed and indicated that it needed X11 resources. Even though the server itself is text based, when it builds it's databases and configure.xml file it wants display resources (or at least valid hooks into them). Only after installing X11 was I able to properly start the server. Since I was running off of a NAS, it didn't include all X11 resources by default. No OS re-install was required, just the required packages and then Galleon was happy.

I know it's not intuitive, but hooks for a display are required in a headless Galleon Linux server.

I don't know what distro you're using but just load the X11 package and any dependencies and you should be heading in the right direction. Specifically, I recommend you load up X11, a display manager, and VNC to verify you can get to the virtual desktop of the headless machine. This eliminates many hurdles during the Galleon installation.

BTW, what's your target distro, CPU type, CPU speed, and memory? I my case it's Debian, PowerPC, 266MHz, 128MB. Lightweight, but it gets the job done. Also I have installed on a Fedora, x86, 500MHz, 256MB machine but the darn thing was too loud and a power hog, hence the install on the PPC-based NAS box.

chip_r


----------



## ryanrk (Oct 13, 2006)

Really, well last night I created the configure file on another machine and moved it over. I started Galleon on my headless box (no X) and it started up just fine, It did the database stuff and everything. One thing I notice however is it's not showing up on my Tivo so I'm not sure what's wrong. There's no errors indicating anything is wrong but I didn't get any Java errors about requiring X. However maybe that's why I'm not seeing the server on Tivo. 

I"ve installed Galleon on a X-less box before but Had to reinstall the system due to hardware failure. I don't quite remember how I did it before however. 

This is running on a Dual Pentium 3 - 750ghz with like 512megs of ram. I'm running Gentoo as my Linux flavor. I want to avoid installing X as you may or may not know Gentoo compiles everything it installs so X would be like a two day install. I know i've done this in the past with this same box it's just figuring out how I did it.


----------



## chip_r (Apr 27, 2006)

That's good you got it going as far as you did. It sounds like you're close to getting it running again.

For your current problem, how about your firewall ports and disabling IPv6?

In my case, it truely was an X11 issue because the NAS had no display support. I had very specific errors regarding the lack of X support. 

Gentoo obviously has the proper hooks to make Galleon and Java happy in yours. 

chip_r


----------



## ryanrk (Oct 13, 2006)

Yea, I thought I open the firewall port but not sure. I'll take a look into this tonight. Thanks for your help.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

chip_r said:


> Also I have installed on a Fedora, x86, 500MHz, 256MB machine but the darn thing was too loud and a power hog, hence the install on the PPC-based NAS box.


Heh, I've run into that same issue. My Linux "server" was a Toshiba laptop so it was nice and quiet in the closet and ran Galleon and pyTiVo just fine. Then I acquired an old Dell OptiPlex (small form factor) which is a P4/1gb of RAM which I figured I could use to replace the laptop. But Ubuntu on it and loaded Galleon and pyTiVo only to discover that as soon as that CPU fan kicks in, the noise is incredible. Not exactly a quiet box to keep in a closet. 

I've thought about trying to put Galleon on my NAS (Buffalo Linkstation running the OpenLink firmware). I had pyTiVo running on it at one point. I don't really care about the speed of the transfer since I like to do most transfers overnight, so maybe I should take another shot at that.


----------



## chip_r (Apr 27, 2006)

These are the ports you'll need to have open:

1099 (TCP): Used for Java RMI for letting the configuration GUI talk to the server.
7288 (TCP): Used for accessing the applications on the local network.
5353 (UDP): Used for multicast DNS (Rendevouz) protocol.
1527 (TCP): Used by the embedded database.
2190 (TCP,UDP): Used by the HMO protocol for ToGo Back.
8081 (TCP): Used by the HMO protocol for ToGo Back.


----------



## chip_r (Apr 27, 2006)

windracer said:


> I've thought about trying to put Galleon on my NAS (Buffalo Linkstation running the OpenLink firmware). I had pyTiVo running on it at one point. I don't really care about the speed of the transfer since I like to do most transfers overnight, so maybe I should take another shot at that.


Is it a LS1 or HGLAN? I know of someone that attempted this on a Kurobox (LS1 equivalent) and was disappointed with performance. Besides the Kurobox-HG (for Galleon), I have a Linkstation-HGLAN but it's running the stock firmware. I'd be interested in your results w/OpenLink.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

It's actually an LS2. I think the only piece missing to get Galleon running on it would be java. My wife is going out of town for a few days, so I might make this a little weekend project. :up:


----------



## chip_r (Apr 27, 2006)

windracer said:


> It's actually an LS2. I think the only piece missing to get Galleon running on it would be java. My wife is going out of town for a few days, so I might make this a little weekend project. :up:


LS2 is a MIPS box, I think. How about sending a link if you find a Java JRE for it?


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Ahhh that's right ... and it could be why I didn't get Galleon working last time. I know I tried to find a [email protected] client for it and was unsuccessful. 

Yeah, I'll let you know what happens.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

chip_r said:


> LS2 is a MIPS box, I think. How about sending a link if you find a Java JRE for it?


Sorry for the continued thread hijack ...

Well, I don't think Galleon on the LS2 is feasible.

It looks like the only java port for MIPS is Kaffe (I also found references to Blackdown but the website just comes up blank).

So I downloaded the source for Kaffe to my LS2, but ran into prerequisite hell.

First, it requires the jikes compiler so I downloaded the source and compiled it (man, compiling code on these little boxes takes _forever!_). Next I needed zlib (download, compile, rinse, repeat). Moving on, fastjar was required (rinse, repeat).

Then I ran into:


```
configure: error: GTK+ peers requested but no X library available
```
Well, there's no way I'm getting X libraries on this box (hardly enough free space on the root partition as it is) so I guess that's where I'm stuck.

Galleon would probably kill the little CPU in it anyway. Oh well.


----------



## chip_r (Apr 27, 2006)

Just to finish up with my thread hijack (apologies to the OP) ...

The only readily available JRE binaries I could find are for the PPC. Lately I've found JRE 1.4.2 for the ARM9 so might try the Kurobox Pro (open Linkstation Pro) from http://java.sun.com. More HP than the HG for messing around with Galleon.

... 'nuff said


----------

